# Best wet food for dogs



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

Because of my dog's ongoing bladder issues, my vet has recommended changing her into wet food rather than dry. I've always fed dry so I don't know which wet foods are recommended these days. (I tried and failed to get her onto raw - long story - so that's not an option)

Oh, and she's a 35kg Rottweiler if that makes any difference!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I feed wet after my little one had continual tummy upsets and found kibble too hard to digest.

She has Wainwrights wet trays from Pets at Home. Not keen on their cans or pouches but the trays are v good. High in fibre.

Naturediet is her staple. Their website is full of useful info and their customer service v good. 

I've also bought from Zooplus online. Rocco, Rinti and Lukullus with good results.

Natures Harvest, Arden Grange Partners and Nature's Menu are a few more but I havent used them v much


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Wainwrights is pretty good I think the trays are 60% meat. Naturesdiet is 65% meat.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

When I can't feed raw, if we're going away for example, then I feed naturediet. Iv fed wainwrights trays in the past too and they're very good.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Howl said:


> Wainwrights is pretty good I think the trays are 60% meat. Naturesdiet is 65% meat.


Wainwrights trays are 65% meat too


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Have you seen this? - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Continuous tummy upsets from Basil until we put him on Wainwright's trays - we have never looked back, and it's one of the better foods. 

Tried him with Naturediet, he didn't like it, but I don't think you could go wrong with either that or Wainwright's to be honest.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

naturediet i mainly feed the daxi's they love it, i also give them arden grange partners or lily's kitchen


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Written on: 05/04/2012

Not a reliable product
Purchased a box of 18 trays of Naturediet. On opening found that one had burst spilling the foul smelling contents over the other trays. Around half of the trays were puffed up, suggesting some sort of contamination. Opened two of the Ok looking trays but the contents were rancid and foul smelling with a black liquid oozing out. Difficult to get the smell out of the kitchen. Disposed of the whole batch of 18 trays. No response to my email from Naturediet. ...

This is what people feel about this pet food. I did enter this discussion before ,constructively, but found this not a pleasant place to be, with manufacturers obviously present!!! and spreading their advertisements!!!
!!!Naturediet Pet Foods Review | Recent problem with NatureDiet after 9 years.

Written on: 23/03/2012

Review of Naturediet Pet Foods
"Recent problem with NatureDiet after 9 years."

My Labrador has had NatureDiet since a puppy. Only recently has she had symptoms of vomiting and diarrhoea. I knew it was the NatureDiet as when we changed her onto Royal Canin sensitivity control, she improved straight away. After 10 - 12 days, we re-introduced NatureDiet and she was ill again. I don't think I will feed her it again. I will ask my vet for an alternative.

No doubt Naturediet is still great with you guys!!! It is incredible that this can be supported. Good luck and care for your pets


----------



## Aron99 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for making discussion. There is just a little issue.
Please check the link again...
!!!Naturediet Pet Foods Review | Recent problem with NatureDiet after 9 years.
its not working properly.


----------



## olivialowrie (Apr 26, 2012)

The canned dog food from Eukanuba looks and smells yummy.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

My Lab weighs the same as your Rottie  He's on the *Wainwrights wet trays* and seems to be doing well.

A few things to note though:

1 - make sure to get the trays and *NOT *the pouches. The pouches are inferior quality and cost more - and this was acknowledged to me BY a staff member at the PAH office when I called.

2 - you will see that for dogs of 35kg, the feeding guide suggests between three quarters and one tray daily. This still leaves my Lab very hungry! So sometimes he gets another half a tray and on all days he will have other things to eat - an egg, tinned fish, some meat, etc.

Other decent wet foods include *Nature's Harvest *- if I could afford to feed this, I would.

Nature Diet - again a good one but there seem to be issues with the lids blowing.

Lilly's Kitchen - again, if I could afford it, I would definitely be trying this one!

I'm less convinced by the Arden Grange wet food tins - I got a few but did not like the quality at all; strange, as their dry food is really good.


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I tried her on the Nature Diet and she seems to have gone really itchy (may be coincidence) so I might give the Wainwrights a go. They were on Arden Grange before


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been feeding Nature Diet to Honey as her breakfast meal for over 6 months now and have only had 1 blown tray in that time and that was a Salmon and Prawn sensitive. There have apparently been issues with sealing the trays in the past but as far as I am aware these have been sorted now. 

It is an excellent food and Honey loves it. It has never caused her any stomach problems and she has the tummy from hell, so I am really pleased with it and will continue to use it.


----------

